# Taxation of dividends of US shares in Greece



## WantToMoveToGreece (7 mo ago)

Hi,

I am a Spanish Citizen thinking of moving to Greece.

My only income comes from dividends from shares in the US stock market. Of the money I get paid from those dividends, the US retains 15% already.

If I moved to Greece, how much would I have to pay in taxes for the other 85%?

Thanks in advance


----------

